# mx2.freebsd.org reverse ipv6 lookup, DNSSEC problem?



## xKing (Jun 11, 2017)

Did anyone else notice this?

mx2.freebsd.org resolves to [2001:1900:2254:206a::19:2], but reverse lookup fails if done with DNSSEC enabled server with SERVFAIL result. It does work fine if done via non-DNSSEC enabled server.


----------

